# Ricky Rubio...



## TwinkieFoot

Would you guys have interest in giving up the rights to Rubio in exchange for Wilson Chandler, Tony Douglas and cash?


----------



## Sliccat

Wow. Really? A potential star for an overrated role player, and a back-up point? Sure!


----------



## VCHighFly

TwinkieFoot said:


> Would you guys have interest in giving up the rights to Rubio in exchange for Wilson Chandler, Tony Douglas and cash?


You propose this like you have decision-making power within the organization or something.


----------



## carlos710

> Wow. Really? A potential star for an overrated role player, and a back-up point? Sure!


I think the wolves can do better than wilson chandler and tony douglas. But I doubt they can do MUCH better.



VCHighFly said:


> You propose this like you have decision-making power within the organization or something.


Taking into consideration the amount of activity on this forum I wouldn't mind watching 50 trade ideas per day.


----------



## Bogg

That's not going to happen. If Ricky Rubio's rights are going to New York then Gallinari has to wind up Minny. Rubio has a higher ceiling than Gallo and WILL be coming over eventually, so it's not like we're talking about the rights to Fran Vazquez or Tiago Splitter. Minnesota has no legitimate 3 on their roster and are a wretched 3-point shooting team, so Gallo would fit pretty well in their rotation, and Rubio could probably afford to come stateside a year earlier because of the extra money he's likely to get through endorsements. Minnesota would have to get another asset or two to make the trade worthwhile, but building a proposal around Gallinari and Rubio is something that you could discuss seriously.


----------



## HKF

Wilson Chandler would immediately be the best swingman on the T-Wolves. He's a good starting 3 man IMO. D'Antoni is just three point happy, when Chandler should be slashing.


----------



## Bogg

HKF said:


> Wilson Chandler would immediately be the best swingman on the T-Wolves. He's a good starting 3 man IMO. D'Antoni is just three point happy, when Chandler should be slashing.


Yes, but Chandler's still not good enough to be the centerpiece of a Rubio trade. He's a power forward in a small forward's body, and ideally he'd be coming off the bench to provide roster flexibility on a good team. The Wolves have to get, at minimum, a young guy who's a starter on a good team for Rubio's rights.


----------



## carlos710

Since Minnesota seems to be interested on Rudy Gay I wouldn't mind a Gay + something else (lakers pick ? demarre carrol? darrel arthur?) for Rubio + Brewer


----------



## HKF

Rubio isn't going to be an NBA star anyway. He has more value in his draft rights then he does on as an NBA player. Rubio is not a future NBA all-star.


----------



## Bogg

HKF said:


> Rubio isn't going to be an NBA star anyway. He has more value in his draft rights then he does on as an NBA player. Rubio is not a future NBA all-star.



Many basketball minds feel differently. Regardless of your feelings on Rubio's potential, his rights are worth more than a backup combo forward. If the Knicks want him, Gallinari's the only asset they have that approaches Rubio's value.


----------



## Ben

carlos710 said:


> Taking into consideration the amount of activity on this forum I wouldn't mind watching 50 trade ideas per day.


QFT.

At least it's a thread that sparked some discussion, unlike a lot of the threads. 

Anyway, this trade idea isn't too good. Rubio is worth more than that, but not nearly as much as people say he is.


----------



## Porn Player

Sliicat???


----------



## Bogg

FX™ said:


> QFT.
> 
> At least it's a thread that sparked some discussion, unlike a lot of the threads.
> 
> Anyway, this trade idea isn't too good. Rubio is worth more than that, but not nearly as much as people say he is.


Well what do you think he's worth? I'm of the opinion that Gallinari's a bit overrated because he's one of the few bright spots on New York this year. The guy's strictly a shooter, with his floor/ceiling likely being Peja/Hedo. It's not like I'm saying the Wolves should hold out for Danny Granger or anything, I'm just asking for the Wolves to ask for a solid starter(on a good team) in return.


----------



## Ben

I think they could get an older guy, but someone who still has bags on talent and can push this team forward a bit. Someone like Stephen Jackson perhaps. That kind of player.


----------



## Dornado

I would deal Rubio in a heartbeat if I were Minnesota (though you could do better than scraps from the Knicks)... I agree with the sentiment that his draft rights are probably more valuable than he'll end up being


----------



## Blue

I mean if you traded Miller & Foye to get him, i'd think you want more Wilson Chandler & Douglas in return. Is Chandler even better than Brewer?


----------



## carlos710

Blue Magic said:


> I mean if you traded Miller & Foye to get him, i'd think you want more Wilson Chandler & Douglas in return. Is Chandler even better than Brewer?


I would take Brewer over Chandler, however how much can the wolves ask in return for a guy who won't play in at least a year or maybe more ? And even when he comes, is not like he is a John wall or a Kevin durant...

The Knicks would be stupid to trade Gallo for rubio straight up.


----------



## Bogg

FX™ said:


> I think they could get an older guy, but someone who still has bags on talent and can push this team forward a bit. Someone like Stephen Jackson perhaps. That kind of player.


I understand what you're thinking with this, but I don't think it benefits the Wolves very much long-term. Their core (Flynn, Love, Jefferson if they don't trade him, maybe Gomes and Brewer) simply won't be ready to compete for the playoffs for two to three seasons. By that time a guy in his early thirties will likely have regressed enough that he won't be a true difference maker. Someone in his early to mid-twenties fits the timeline the Wolves are building the team around much better. Kevin Martin for expirings and the rights to Rubio, plus maybe another player or a pick, makes more sense because he's several years younger.


----------



## Ben

I think that benefits Sacramento much more. 

They get to slide Reke to the 2, and get a starting quality point guard. In a few years with Reke developing and Rubio too, I can see them contending in the West. That's how highly I rate Tyreke's leading abilities, and the youngsters around him.

Minny improve, but not by enough to get into the play-offs I doubt. Martin will put up points in bunches and win a few games for you, but, you don't need a guy who takes 20 shots to get 20 points. 

I looked through his game logs just, and against New Orleans on October 30th, he took 29 shots, and just got 20 points. Is that the guy you need to push you forwards?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

FX™ said:


> I looked through his game logs just, and against New Orleans on October 30th, he took 29 shots, and just got 20 points. Is that the guy you need to push you forwards?


Great argument. Please take a course in logic.


----------



## Ben

I like how you skipped the part where I said that he needs to put up a bunch of points, and skipped straight to the one game of evidence I used. Nice.

Martin is a shooter. I'm saying, this team do not need a dude who has absolutely no D, and all shooting, that isn't actually that good or efficient. They need a solid defensive team, and then hope to get a star player via draft. Ask Golden State or New York where all offense and no D gets you.


----------



## Bogg

I don't love the Marting trade either, but it makes more sense than trading for a player who won't be able to help when the core players mature, they'd be better off retaining Rubio. If nothing else he gives them a legitimate perimeter player who can stretch the floor, since Minny's an absolutely wretched shooting team.


----------



## RollWithEm

What you need to pull off a Rubio trade is an up-and-coming team who is one solid PG away from contending and whose ownership group would be open to turning the keys over to an unproven foreigner like San Antonio did with Tony Parker. I think the perfect candidate would be Portland.

How does Rubio and Blount's expiring contract for Travis Outlaw, Steve Blake, Dante Cunningham, and a first round pick grab you?


----------



## Ben

I like using Portland, but how about this -

Rubio, Hollins and Blount for Outlaw, Pryzbilla and Cunningham. 

Minnesota get a center, which means they can ship out Jefferson for a possible 'star'. They also get Outlaw who can help all round, and I don't know much about Cunningham to be honest. Hollins is just to fill space. 

The reason I removed Blake was because Minny already have Flynn and Sessions, I don't think they need another point, even though Blake can come straight in and start, Flynn can be given chance to develop. 

Flynn
Brewer
Outlaw
Love
Pryzbilla

That's a pretty solid team if you ask me.


----------



## Bogg

Outlaw and Pryzbilla aren't particularly good. They're useful guys in a rotation, but Pryzbilla will be 31 at the start of next season and battled injuries all throughout his twenties, so he isn't somebody to build around. Outlaw's a decent wing, but he's nothing all that special and has been hurt here and there already. If the Wolves were in a situation where they had to deal Rubio by the deadline then maybe they'd look at an offer like that, but it makes infinitely more sense for them to just hold onto his rights in this case.


----------



## Ben

You're not building around Pryzbilla and Outlaw though, are you. You're building around Love and Flynn at the moment, with Jefferson too, but his place in the team is anything but secure.


----------



## Bogg

The point is that it makes no sense to turn one of the better point guard prospects of the past few years into a pair of rotation players when your team isn't close to contending. Pyrzbilla won't be around when the current core is ready to do anything noteworthy, and if they want Outlaw so bad they can just sign him in free agency this summer(Portland won't pay him much because they've already got Roy, Fernandez, Webster, and Batum on the wing). It's just not a smart basketball move to give Rubio up for that package.


----------



## moss_is_1

Kahn isn't going to trade Rubio for either of those offers. Houston offered something like Brooks and Battier or something and Kahn said no. I think Blazers offered Batum, and another piece and he said no. Kahn sees Rubio as a #1 on a title team. The Knicks just don't make good trade partners with the Wolves. I also don't want to touch Kevin Martin, he's injury prone, ineffecient and has a big contract.


----------



## Bogg

To be fair, Battier doesn't do much for a team that doesn't play defense and won't be able to contend for the postseason for two or three years, and Brooks and Flynn are redundant on the same roster(and Flynn's five years younger). Batum's a good prospect but he's unproven and doesn't have the potential that Rubio does. Gallinari's at least shown that he's a good player who provides talents that Minny really needs. I'm just saying that any package the Knicks put together for Rubio starts with Gallo, otherwise it's in Minnesota's best interest to hang up the phone.


----------



## moss_is_1

I agree with you, but outside of Gallo they have nothing for the Wolves. Lee is another pf, Robinson is an undersized point, Chandler isn't anything special..and if we wanted hill we would of drafted him


----------

